# Everything under Network Adapters has a yellow exclamation mark.



## mentality (Jul 8, 2009)

I have searched multiple forums and found variations of this problem, none of them being the same as my situation. In device manager, everything under "Network Adapters" has a yellow exclamation mark next to it. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers with the files I downloaded from the manufacturers website on another computer. I even bought a new Linksys Ethernet adapter (LNE100TX) and tried installing that, with no luck. When I try installing I get the code 39 error or "The Wizard could not find a better match for your hardware than the software you currently have installed." I was able to connect just fine two days ago. Yesterday I did a lot of scans with spyware removal programs and such, which may have affected this problem. I would restore or recover, which seemed to help some people out, but I have a registry error that cannot load the hive. Any suggestions, with the network adapters or being able to restore or recover?


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just go to microsofts update site, and it should automanically download all the right network drivers....


----------



## mentality (Jul 8, 2009)

peck1234 said:


> Just go to microsofts update site, and it should automanically download all the right network drivers....


How would it automatically download when I can't connect to the internet on that computer? I also don't think it's a Microsoft problem, seeing that none of the things listed under "Network Adapters" is Microsoft related.


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

hi have you tried going to device manager clicking on the little+ to expand the view then right click on the ie gigabit ehternet go to properties then update driver and choose the option to point windows to the file you dowloaded


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

What is the error associated with the yellow exclamation point ?
Drill into the network adapter entries and write down what driver(s) that they thing they are using and their file location.
And I think you are correct in saying that ethernet adapter is probably not the issue.
Two paths come to mind.
On a network capable pc,go to the pc makers web site and re-download the drivers you feel are the correct drivers.Save them to some portable medium and import them onto the problem pc.Compare them to the ones that the adapters are trying to use.

An alternative,might be,go into safe mode,delete the adapters,re-boot and see if they will plug and play themselves into action.
Also,here is a link to some code 39 error resolution tips.
http://www.instant-registry-fixes.org/windows-xp-professional-device-driver-error-codes-39-44/


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Can you tell us exactly what scans you used?


----------



## mentality (Jul 8, 2009)

@Joeten/pedroguy, I have tried updating the driver through files on the Linksys disk and through files that I have downloaded on another computer. Uninstalling and reinstalling these files still result in a yellow exclamation mark next to all that's listed under "Network Adapters"

@Rich-M, I full scanned with Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware CounterSpy, SUPERAntiSpyware and Ad-Aware.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And the adapter error code in device manager is error code 39 ?
And you did an uninstall of the adapters?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Have you used any reg cleaners by any chance or ccleaner? This is a registry error code for device cannot install driver...see error code #39:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123


----------



## mentality (Jul 8, 2009)

@pedroguy, Yes, that's the error code. I did uninstall the adapters and reinstall, through the disk and through downloaded files from the manufacturers website.

@Rich-M, I used CCleaner and Reg Mechanic, as well as registry cleaners within Tune-Up Utilities and Advanced System Optimizer and Ace Utilities.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of. The damage from those reg cleaners is really not repairable. We always warn against those things yet few read any but their own posts so until you see the damage done, what we use to warn are just words.
Time to reformat and reinstall Windows. Make sure to copy off whatever is important first.


----------



## GrasshopperGreen (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi mentality, If the network adapter driver files are 100% compatible to the adapter & even if the drivers smoothly installed, u would find that yellow exclamation marks in device manager, probably problem relates to the Windows OS. So, after backing up all necessary data do a REPAIR on the OS by win bootable cd. When u do the repair, select the option u need the current file system intact (or similar meaning). After that install all drivers. If u find the problem again, probably your drivers may not 100% compatible. Or u can try with new installation of WIN as sometimes REPAIR does not eradicate all the OS problems.


----------



## mentality (Jul 8, 2009)

@Rich-M, Yeah, I figured that was it, it's just weird because I've always done the same routine, and there's never been any problems. As far as reformatting and installing windows, I can't even do that because I have an error every time I try to restore or recover, It can't load the hive files.
I also lost my cds that I made when I first purchased the computer. Do you know if I could download these from somewhere, or if you have a place I can order them from?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Please don't even think about what Grasshopper Green suggests as XP repair really lately is doing more damage than good, and TG you couldn't anyway without an XP cd.
You have not told us your hardware so my answers to this are guesses. If you can tell us the brand name and model of pc or whether or not it is a shop build can answer you better.
If brand name you can buy restore disks for $20 from most except Gateway who wants $100. Or if you have a Windows product code on tower you can buy an oem XP cd for $100 but you won't have any programs or drivers. Best bet is restore cd's from mfgr and copy and paste out your files and data. Give Reg cleaners to worst enemy as a "peace offering" and proceed....


----------



## mentality (Jul 8, 2009)

@Rich-M, This computer is an HP Pavilion a434n. Which way would be the best to go?


----------



## GrasshopperGreen (Jul 9, 2009)

You are half wrong. I have done more than 30 times of REPAIRS on Win OS & successfully solved the problems. Some times have to do full installations to solve them. Pl do not try to panic him by giving half wrong views.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Looks like HP no longer has your Recovery Disks but you can buy them here:
http://www.computersurgeons.com/shoppingcart/a.htm
Go here to download all the drivers you will need first and put on cd:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=403792&lang=en
You need chipset driver, audio, video or graphics , network device etc....


----------



## mentality (Jul 8, 2009)

@Rich-M, The recovery disk is not the same as the Windows XP disk, correct? Would I be able to just reinstall Windows XP and have the same effect?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

mentality said:


> @Rich-M, The recovery disk is not the same as the Windows XP disk, correct? Would I be able to just reinstall Windows XP and have the same effect?


The HP Recovery Disks would restore any software that was on the pc as well. If you used a Windows disk that would put on Windows and you would still need drivers and software though if you have the downloads and/or the cd's to install any programs then having the Windows cd would be far more useful.


----------



## mentality (Jul 8, 2009)

@Rich-M, Okay, thanks for the help, I just don't remember having to reinstall the drivers when I formatted my computer through the Recovery Disks I made when I first got the computer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

mentality said:


> @Rich-M, Okay, thanks for the help, I just don't remember having to reinstall the drivers when I formatted my computer through the Recovery Disks I made when I first got the computer.


That's right if you use Recovery Disks, you would not have to install drivers...it's only with using only a Windows XP cd you would need to.


----------



## richiecaf (Jul 12, 2009)

Mentality- had the same issue as you. Removed a lot of viruses and malware before but nothing like THIS. Whatever we had seems to have told windows to delete ndis.sys in the windows/systems32/drivers folder upon removal OR malwarebytes antimalware can remove some serious system files without warning if they become corrupted. I copied ndis.sys from a clean laptop and now I have no problems reinstalling my network adapter drivers. Just restart the system after you but the file back. My issue occurred right after running malwarebytes. When combofix didn't fix it afterwards I knew something else was going on. I also found that peerguardian2 and super antimalware were uninstalled from my system wiithout me knowing.

Hope this works for you.

Here's the link that helped prevent a lot of additional frustration:
http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic77139.html

Rich


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

HP is not going to have recovery disks available for a machine of that vintage. You can order a set of recovery disks from this company;

http://www.computersurgeons.com/SearchProducts.aspx?sbt=Pavilion a434n&bkm=Results#Results

I have purchased several sets of recovery disks from this company and they have all worked flawlessly. This will bring the machine back to original configuration.

As a tip, after you get the operating system, applications, updates, etc. reinstalled and the machine is stable invest in a copy of Acronis True Image and make an image of the drive to an external hard drive. If at some subsequent time you need to reinstall the contents of the drive you can do a complete recovery in a fraction of the time it takes you to recover from disks, application and driver downloads, etc.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry, I should have looked at page 2 before I posted, I see Rich has already suggested ComputerSurgeons.


----------



## richiecaf (Jul 12, 2009)

win2kpro said:


> Sorry, I should have looked at page 2 before I posted, I see Rich has already suggested ComputerSurgeons.


Did you see my post above?

Before you go through the trouble of using a recovery disk you should try replacing ndis.sys driver in windows. It may be gone or corrupted. Like I said, I had the same issue you described in your first post- My wireless network adapter, wired network adapter, Cisco VPN adapter all had yellow exclamation point after I ran a Malwarebytes scan. The system wouldn't let me update or uninstall the drivers. Turns out all I had to do was copy ndis.sys from the system32/drivers folder of a clean XP system and I was able to reinstall the network adapters no problem. Everything works fine now.

The other Rich


----------



## dougneb (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info richiecaf. I copied nvrd32.sys? (since XP said it was missing) and ndis.sys as you instructed and everything came back after a reboot.


----------

